# I'm Really in Trouble Now!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Last Fri. Jerry attended an art gallery showing that featured the paintings of his daughter, an up & coming artist. This was her 3rd gallery showing after winning some big contest in Charlotte, NC.

They always offer snacks & finger food for the guests that come to these showings & I made a deal w/ her. She wanted 100 of my chocolate truffles & I said ok ...can we make a trade......I'll provide the truffles if you make my candy shop witch sign. So her Dad cut out the frame for this sign & she is going to paint it for me. It has some witches on it & a full moon and says the witches candy shop.

While at the showing some lady was eating the truffles & told Jerry how good they were. She also asked ...."So what else do you do?" He said " I build coffins!". There was quite a chuckle until his daughter brought up our halloween web site & they were able to feast their eyes on his coffin from the contest. They loved it, really loved it!!

So a gallery owner from Charlotte ordered his silhouette witch with the blinking eyes and also 2 coffins to put in her gallery. Jerry was flattered beyond belief. She told him to charge her whatever he wants for these coffins cause she is retailing these for $3500.00 each. Yes my friends we are in shock also.

If she sells these coffins.....( cause I'm a believe it when I see it kind of chick) for that amount of money......I will never get him to build any of my halloween stuff again. He'll be working with her!!lol 

Now I will keep you all posted on how this turns out. First big problem is Jerry does not have the money to build these. I bought everything to build mine & its on plastic! He's a retired gent without a nest egg!!lol So we are gonna see how this all pans out!

Guaranteed if she sells these for that much money we are bagging the candy business & becoming coffin masters.

ALso wanted to mention that my new hubby directly said......well lets take the coffin you built for Muffy down there........can you believe that...they want MY COFFIN>>>>>I said forget it!!Hope they don't load it up some night while I'm asleep!

And the saga continues....

Muf


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

omg you made me laugh so much i can't believe 3,500$ for one coffin wowwwwwwww! keep them coming !


----------

